# Hankotsu



## camperman (Mar 26, 2017)

Sorry it's been so long since I posted last.
I don't get a huge amount of time to make knives.
Anyway, enough excuses, here's my latest attempt.





I'll add more pics when I can.
Thanks for looking.
I'm now Monks Knives on social media.









This one's in 12c27 and desert ironwood with stainless Corby rivets.


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 26, 2017)

WOW!!! :bigeek:


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 26, 2017)

That mirror finish... great overall shape too! Super pretty, wow... :bigeek:

How thick is the spine and is it ground symmetric, 90/10, something else?


----------



## camperman (Mar 26, 2017)

I think it's about 3mm thick.
I will check, but it's a bit late.
The grind is western, symmetrical.
My version really.
I've kept the back inch of the blade blunt as is traditional I think.
Stops you losing the use of fingers when the going gets greasy.


----------

